# Australia plans for Islamic hub featuring mosque, childcare centre, shops, apt, exclusively 4 Musli



## MindWars

Residents opposed to the plan for a Muslim community have lodged a petition with Brisbane City Council, arguing it’s incompatible with the area’s multicultural values

Islamic supremacists have no respect for the multiculturalist assumptions that enable them to operate freely in Western countries. They manipulate multicultural-friendly societies with a view toward subjugating the House of War.

Mini-caliphates have been springing up all over Western countries: “exclusive enclaves” that are built to sharia standards, as well as Sharia no-go zones. The latter are often lawless ghettos where even police fear for their lives and have virtually lost control. In Australia, Muslims have been long trying to impose Sharia no-go zones, as revealed in a video that discusses the “deep-seated religious hate” of the resident Muslims. Non-Muslims are forbidden to enter such areas, and passersby are roughed up.






You are being redirected...






You are being redirected...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What goes right over the libtard heads the native born people who are natives of this Country,  Europe whatever are being shoved aside for the Muslims what part of " TAKING OVER THE WEST" do these idiots not get.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Real news:  It's a Muslim college.  It wants to expand a little.


----------



## guno

MindWars said:


> Residents opposed to the plan for a Muslim community have lodged a petition with Brisbane City Council, arguing it’s incompatible with the area’s multicultural values
> 
> Islamic supremacists have no respect for the multiculturalist assumptions that enable them to operate freely in Western countries. They manipulate multicultural-friendly societies with a view toward subjugating the House of War.
> 
> Mini-caliphates have been springing up all over Western countries: “exclusive enclaves” that are built to sharia standards, as well as Sharia no-go zones. The latter are often lawless ghettos where even police fear for their lives and have virtually lost control. In Australia, Muslims have been long trying to impose Sharia no-go zones, as revealed in a video that discusses the “deep-seated religious hate” of the resident Muslims. Non-Muslims are forbidden to enter such areas, and passersby are roughed up.
> 
> View attachment 128393
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> View attachment 128394
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What goes right over the libtard heads the native born people who are natives of this Country,  Europe whatever are being shoved aside for the Muslims what part of " TAKING OVER THE WEST" do these idiots not get.


The natives of *Australia *where not white christers , read some history


----------



## guno

TheOldSchool said:


> Real news:  It's a Muslim college.  It wants to expand a little.


the mental midgets get whipped up so easily


----------



## MindWars

guno said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Residents opposed to the plan for a Muslim community have lodged a petition with Brisbane City Council, arguing it’s incompatible with the area’s multicultural values
> 
> Islamic supremacists have no respect for the multiculturalist assumptions that enable them to operate freely in Western countries. They manipulate multicultural-friendly societies with a view toward subjugating the House of War.
> 
> Mini-caliphates have been springing up all over Western countries: “exclusive enclaves” that are built to sharia standards, as well as Sharia no-go zones. The latter are often lawless ghettos where even police fear for their lives and have virtually lost control. In Australia, Muslims have been long trying to impose Sharia no-go zones, as revealed in a video that discusses the “deep-seated religious hate” of the resident Muslims. Non-Muslims are forbidden to enter such areas, and passersby are roughed up.
> 
> View attachment 128393
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> View attachment 128394
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What goes right over the libtard heads the native born people who are natives of this Country,  Europe whatever are being shoved aside for the Muslims what part of " TAKING OVER THE WEST" do these idiots not get.
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of *Australia *where not white christers , read some history
Click to expand...


Oh wth do you know Christ  stain LOL


----------



## TheOldSchool

guno said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real news:  It's a Muslim college.  It wants to expand a little.
> 
> 
> 
> the mental midgets get whipped up so easily
Click to expand...

To be fair, it _is_ an institution for religious dumbfuckery.


----------



## MindWars

guno said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Residents opposed to the plan for a Muslim community have lodged a petition with Brisbane City Council, arguing it’s incompatible with the area’s multicultural values
> 
> Islamic supremacists have no respect for the multiculturalist assumptions that enable them to operate freely in Western countries. They manipulate multicultural-friendly societies with a view toward subjugating the House of War.
> 
> Mini-caliphates have been springing up all over Western countries: “exclusive enclaves” that are built to sharia standards, as well as Sharia no-go zones. The latter are often lawless ghettos where even police fear for their lives and have virtually lost control. In Australia, Muslims have been long trying to impose Sharia no-go zones, as revealed in a video that discusses the “deep-seated religious hate” of the resident Muslims. Non-Muslims are forbidden to enter such areas, and passersby are roughed up.
> 
> View attachment 128393
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> View attachment 128394
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What goes right over the libtard heads the native born people who are natives of this Country,  Europe whatever are being shoved aside for the Muslims what part of " TAKING OVER THE WEST" do these idiots not get.
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of *Australia *where not white christers , read some history
Click to expand...


Wait until your little bitch ass gets told you can't do this or that cause you are some white fk libtard lmao...


----------



## Correll

guno said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Residents opposed to the plan for a Muslim community have lodged a petition with Brisbane City Council, arguing it’s incompatible with the area’s multicultural values
> 
> Islamic supremacists have no respect for the multiculturalist assumptions that enable them to operate freely in Western countries. They manipulate multicultural-friendly societies with a view toward subjugating the House of War.
> 
> Mini-caliphates have been springing up all over Western countries: “exclusive enclaves” that are built to sharia standards, as well as Sharia no-go zones. The latter are often lawless ghettos where even police fear for their lives and have virtually lost control. In Australia, Muslims have been long trying to impose Sharia no-go zones, as revealed in a video that discusses the “deep-seated religious hate” of the resident Muslims. Non-Muslims are forbidden to enter such areas, and passersby are roughed up.
> 
> View attachment 128393
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> View attachment 128394
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What goes right over the libtard heads the native born people who are natives of this Country,  Europe whatever are being shoved aside for the Muslims what part of " TAKING OVER THE WEST" do these idiots not get.
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of *Australia *where not white christers , read some history
Click to expand...



Native: someone born in a nation.

Try to be less stupid.


----------



## MindWars

guno said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real news:  It's a Muslim college.  It wants to expand a little.
> 
> 
> 
> the mental midgets get whipped up so easily
Click to expand...


Seems you are the mental case who hate America that stirs your mental illnesses to attack anything pro America. 
That's a bit mental there.  Traitors of your own Nation Mmm k. 

All you ANTIFA fks act alike we all see that .  Thats  why most have no respect for traitors of their own Country. 

Now move along and go make an appointment so you can take care of your stressed out safe space that's really needed by you.


----------



## MindWars

Correll said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Residents opposed to the plan for a Muslim community have lodged a petition with Brisbane City Council, arguing it’s incompatible with the area’s multicultural values
> 
> Islamic supremacists have no respect for the multiculturalist assumptions that enable them to operate freely in Western countries. They manipulate multicultural-friendly societies with a view toward subjugating the House of War.
> 
> Mini-caliphates have been springing up all over Western countries: “exclusive enclaves” that are built to sharia standards, as well as Sharia no-go zones. The latter are often lawless ghettos where even police fear for their lives and have virtually lost control. In Australia, Muslims have been long trying to impose Sharia no-go zones, as revealed in a video that discusses the “deep-seated religious hate” of the resident Muslims. Non-Muslims are forbidden to enter such areas, and passersby are roughed up.
> 
> View attachment 128393
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> View attachment 128394
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What goes right over the libtard heads the native born people who are natives of this Country,  Europe whatever are being shoved aside for the Muslims what part of " TAKING OVER THE WEST" do these idiots not get.
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of *Australia *where not white christers , read some history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Native: someone born in a nation.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
Click to expand...


They always prove their own stupidity and low IQ common sense levels all on their own.  Best part they're to much of a dumbass to realize it all .


----------



## Correll

MindWars said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Residents opposed to the plan for a Muslim community have lodged a petition with Brisbane City Council, arguing it’s incompatible with the area’s multicultural values
> 
> Islamic supremacists have no respect for the multiculturalist assumptions that enable them to operate freely in Western countries. They manipulate multicultural-friendly societies with a view toward subjugating the House of War.
> 
> Mini-caliphates have been springing up all over Western countries: “exclusive enclaves” that are built to sharia standards, as well as Sharia no-go zones. The latter are often lawless ghettos where even police fear for their lives and have virtually lost control. In Australia, Muslims have been long trying to impose Sharia no-go zones, as revealed in a video that discusses the “deep-seated religious hate” of the resident Muslims. Non-Muslims are forbidden to enter such areas, and passersby are roughed up.
> 
> View attachment 128393
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> View attachment 128394
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What goes right over the libtard heads the native born people who are natives of this Country,  Europe whatever are being shoved aside for the Muslims what part of " TAKING OVER THE WEST" do these idiots not get.
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of *Australia *where not white christers , read some history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Native: someone born in a nation.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They always prove their own stupidity and low IQ common sense levels all on their own.  Best part they're to much of a dumbass to realize it all .
Click to expand...




LIke I always said, Liberals: All the Self Awareness of a turnip.


----------



## TheOldSchool

While I'll agree with anyone that peddling religion in schools is nonsense, you don't have to engage in hysterics.  Instead of calling it a University, would you call BYU a hub for Mormons/Mormon only community?


----------



## guno

MindWars said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Residents opposed to the plan for a Muslim community have lodged a petition with Brisbane City Council, arguing it’s incompatible with the area’s multicultural values
> 
> Islamic supremacists have no respect for the multiculturalist assumptions that enable them to operate freely in Western countries. They manipulate multicultural-friendly societies with a view toward subjugating the House of War.
> 
> Mini-caliphates have been springing up all over Western countries: “exclusive enclaves” that are built to sharia standards, as well as Sharia no-go zones. The latter are often lawless ghettos where even police fear for their lives and have virtually lost control. In Australia, Muslims have been long trying to impose Sharia no-go zones, as revealed in a video that discusses the “deep-seated religious hate” of the resident Muslims. Non-Muslims are forbidden to enter such areas, and passersby are roughed up.
> 
> View attachment 128393
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> View attachment 128394
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What goes right over the libtard heads the native born people who are natives of this Country,  Europe whatever are being shoved aside for the Muslims what part of " TAKING OVER THE WEST" do these idiots not get.
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of *Australia *where not white christers , read some history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Native: someone born in a nation.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They always prove their own stupidity and low IQ common sense levels all on their own.  Best part they're to much of a dumbass to realize it all .
Click to expand...

too funny! a goy calling someone stupid


----------



## MindWars

guno said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Residents opposed to the plan for a Muslim community have lodged a petition with Brisbane City Council, arguing it’s incompatible with the area’s multicultural values
> 
> Islamic supremacists have no respect for the multiculturalist assumptions that enable them to operate freely in Western countries. They manipulate multicultural-friendly societies with a view toward subjugating the House of War.
> 
> Mini-caliphates have been springing up all over Western countries: “exclusive enclaves” that are built to sharia standards, as well as Sharia no-go zones. The latter are often lawless ghettos where even police fear for their lives and have virtually lost control. In Australia, Muslims have been long trying to impose Sharia no-go zones, as revealed in a video that discusses the “deep-seated religious hate” of the resident Muslims. Non-Muslims are forbidden to enter such areas, and passersby are roughed up.
> 
> View attachment 128393
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> View attachment 128394
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What goes right over the libtard heads the native born people who are natives of this Country,  Europe whatever are being shoved aside for the Muslims what part of " TAKING OVER THE WEST" do these idiots not get.
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of *Australia *where not white christers , read some history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Native: someone born in a nation.
> 
> Try to be less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They always prove their own stupidity and low IQ common sense levels all on their own.  Best part they're to much of a dumbass to realize it all .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too funny! a goy calling someone stupid
Click to expand...


----------



## ThirdTerm

> A MASTERPLAN for an Islamic hub at an existing school has drawn ire from some residents for its “exclusivity” and being an inappropriate use for the site.
> 
> The Australian International Islamic College (AIIC) at Durack, in Brisbane’s southwest, has submitted a development application that would expand its K-12 college, and add a mosque, childcare centre, medical centre, aged care accommodation, shops and apartments.
> 
> No Cookies | The Courier Mail



It's an Islamic college in Brisbane and there is nothing wrong with having a mosque in its premises. I have been to two Aussie colleges and each of them had small mosques for Muslim students, despite the fact that 90% of students are white Aussies.


----------



## MindWars

ThirdTerm said:


> A MASTERPLAN for an Islamic hub at an existing school has drawn ire from some residents for its “exclusivity” and being an inappropriate use for the site.
> 
> The Australian International Islamic College (AIIC) at Durack, in Brisbane’s southwest, has submitted a development application that would expand its K-12 college, and add a mosque, childcare centre, medical centre, aged care accommodation, shops and apartments.
> 
> No Cookies | The Courier Mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Islamic college in Brisbane and there is nothing wrong with having a mosque in its premises. I have been to two Aussie colleges and each of them had small mosques for Muslim students, despite the fact that 90% of students are white Aussies.
Click to expand...



RIGHT , until you learn what the real motives are.   go watch this, and in the end let us know how long the  Aussie survive


----------



## anotherlife

guno said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Residents opposed to the plan for a Muslim community have lodged a petition with Brisbane City Council, arguing it’s incompatible with the area’s multicultural values
> 
> Islamic supremacists have no respect for the multiculturalist assumptions that enable them to operate freely in Western countries. They manipulate multicultural-friendly societies with a view toward subjugating the House of War.
> 
> Mini-caliphates have been springing up all over Western countries: “exclusive enclaves” that are built to sharia standards, as well as Sharia no-go zones. The latter are often lawless ghettos where even police fear for their lives and have virtually lost control. In Australia, Muslims have been long trying to impose Sharia no-go zones, as revealed in a video that discusses the “deep-seated religious hate” of the resident Muslims. Non-Muslims are forbidden to enter such areas, and passersby are roughed up.
> 
> View attachment 128393
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> View attachment 128394
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What goes right over the libtard heads the native born people who are natives of this Country,  Europe whatever are being shoved aside for the Muslims what part of " TAKING OVER THE WEST" do these idiots not get.
> 
> 
> 
> The natives of *Australia *where not white christers , read some history
Click to expand...


The natives of Australia are not white and not even natives, they ran down and killed all the real native Australians in a mad rage some 1000 years before captain cook. That is why they oppose all archeology and all examinations of existing relics in Australia.


----------



## anotherlife

ThirdTerm said:


> A MASTERPLAN for an Islamic hub at an existing school has drawn ire from some residents for its “exclusivity” and being an inappropriate use for the site.
> 
> The Australian International Islamic College (AIIC) at Durack, in Brisbane’s southwest, has submitted a development application that would expand its K-12 college, and add a mosque, childcare centre, medical centre, aged care accommodation, shops and apartments.
> 
> No Cookies | The Courier Mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Islamic college in Brisbane and there is nothing wrong with having a mosque in its premises. I have been to two Aussie colleges and each of them had small mosques for Muslim students, despite the fact that 90% of students are white Aussies.
Click to expand...


Disgraceful.  This is how you invite the gypsies to mug the pants off you.


----------



## anotherlife

MindWars said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MASTERPLAN for an Islamic hub at an existing school has drawn ire from some residents for its “exclusivity” and being an inappropriate use for the site.
> 
> The Australian International Islamic College (AIIC) at Durack, in Brisbane’s southwest, has submitted a development application that would expand its K-12 college, and add a mosque, childcare centre, medical centre, aged care accommodation, shops and apartments.
> 
> No Cookies | The Courier Mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Islamic college in Brisbane and there is nothing wrong with having a mosque in its premises. I have been to two Aussie colleges and each of them had small mosques for Muslim students, despite the fact that 90% of students are white Aussies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT , until you learn what the real motives are.   go watch this, and in the end let us know how long the  Aussie survive
Click to expand...


Once upon a time, an old Australian told me, Australia was purely white, and it was so orderly and nice, that even if you forgot your purse on a seat in the park, next day you could go back and it was still there, you could find it.  Then these moozies/Asians started to come in.  No more of peace.  Who needed them?


----------



## skye

Australia knows how to keep these Islamic scum under control!

Islamic scum knows   they better  behave, otherwise is jail or worse  for the darlings and their families.

Australia will be ok.  Australia knows!  Bless them.


----------



## anotherlife

skye said:


> Australia knows how to keep these Islamic scum under control!
> 
> Islamic scum knows   they better  behave, otherwise is jail or worse  for the darlings and their families.
> 
> Australia will be ok.  Australia knows!  Bless them.



How is that?  Especially by building stuff for them?


----------

